# Safest effective wheel cleaner?



## jmoors (Sep 16, 2007)

After watching AG Clean Wheels slowly eat into the lacquer on my old alloys, I'm keen to clean the new car with something kinder, but still effective.

I'll be waxing the wheels with Poorboys, so it doesn't need to be aggressive.

Is AG Engine & Machine Cleaner less acidic than Clean Wheels?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi welcome :wave:

Here is a link to good safe wheel cleaners,
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=42902


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Megs wheel brightner does it for me


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Valetmagic said:


> Megs wheel brightner does it for me


Flipping aggressive stuff though, even when diluted 10:1

I'd vote for P21s wheel gel, love the stuff


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

P21s Wheel gel for me too


----------



## EssexBoyRacer (Jul 5, 2007)

Autobrite Non acid wheel cleaner diluted 10:1 is doing the trick for me!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

P21s Wheel Gel for me. If you buy it here in the 1 litre refill size you get free delivery and it works out quite good value too. Otherwise it is generally cheaper from Porsche dealers. :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

AutoSmart Smart Wheels, non acid and totally safe on all wheels I've used it on, however I've not used it on anodised wheels so can't be sure on these yet, but all others inc polished have been OK.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> AutoSmart Smart Wheels, non acid and totally safe on all wheels I've used it on, however I've not used it on anodised wheels so can't be sure on these yet, but all others inc polished have been OK.


agreed but like you i havent used it on anodised wheels etc.


----------



## joe-666 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Autobrite Brite Wheels NON-ACIDIC 10:1*

works well


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jmoors said:


> After watching AG Clean Wheels slowly eat into the lacquer on my old alloys, I'm keen to clean the new car with something kinder, but still effective.
> 
> I'll be waxing the wheels with Poorboys, so it doesn't need to be aggressive.
> 
> Is AG Engine & Machine Cleaner less acidic than Clean Wheels?


Yes it is, as it is an alkaline based detergent where as clean wheels is acidic. However misuse of any product is asking for trouble, you do not need either EVERYTIME you wash the car. Always use just water or shampoo mix 1st :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

P21S would be my favourite. 

But a little tip, pop into your local SEAT dealer, they sell SEAT branded wheel cleaner that i use. I am pretty certain that this is P21S in a SEAT bottle  

Rob


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Valetmagic said:


> Megs wheel brightner does it for me


No doubt its effective (it will remove much more than you'd expect), but SAFE not even close

Acid wheel surface damage - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43975


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

P21s RED gel - best and smelliest IMO


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

I now use Megs APC @ 4:1 and normal car shampoo. I find the APC can shift quite an amount of brake dust. Keep on top of it and car shampoo alone is enough.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Valet-pro's Bilberry wheel cleaner,

Totally safe on all alloys.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

A good trick is to clean them and then apply Poorboys Wheel Sealant, then you can from then on just use your normal car shampoo..


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Phisp said:


> I now use Megs APC @ 4:1 and normal car shampoo. I find the APC can shift quite an amount of brake dust. Keep on top of it and car shampoo alone is enough.


Thats what I do with my car, since i sealed the wheels all i have ever had to do is is wash with the car wash (seperate mit, bucket and water though) I normally do 3 to 4 hundred miles between washes


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

306chris said:


> seperate mit, bucket and water though


Defintely :thumb: Unless you feel your paintwork is in need of marring


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Valet-pro's Bilberry wheel cleaner,
> 
> Totally safe on all alloys.


Where do you get this from? Anywhere local or is it mail order?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Porsche branded wheel cleaner is P21S and is approx £11 per litre from your nearest OPC.


----------



## jmoors (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I'm new to this detailing malarkey (just an enthusiastic car washer) but this is what I love about this forum - lots of genuine and helpful advice.

I went with AG Engine & Machine Cleaner since I already had some. Impressed with the results:










Hopefully with a few coats of Poorboy's Sealant I won't need to use it every time.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

If they're well waxed/sealed and you wash them regularly, just use your usual shampoo - much kinder on the wheel wax and wheels in general. I use CG Citrus Wash 10:1 in a spray bottle with foaming head. You can also use it to pre-soak any bugs etc on the bonnet and bumpers while you're at it.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Porsche branded wheel cleaner is P21S and is approx £11 per litre from your nearest OPC.


Yup, exactly what I use. It is the same as P21s :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

P21s red is the best by far. It stinks though. Its liked someone has guffed into a bottle. I did a write up a while ago on megs wheel brightner vs P21s red and the red killed it. Have a search and ye shall find. Not cheap stuff though and you can only get it in germany.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

paddy328 said:


> P21s red is the best by far. It stinks though. Its liked someone has guffed into a bottle. I did a write up a while ago on megs wheel brightner vs P21s red and the red killed it. Have a search and ye shall find. Not cheap stuff though and you can only get it in germany.


It is a very efficient cleaner-
*P21S Gel Wheel Surface Cleaner (422, Red) *- manufacturers approved way to remove corrosive brake dust and road grime from alloy wheels. Safe, pH controlled, formula is guaranteed not to harm any type of road wheel, braking system or other automotive surface, works safely and effectively on every type of wheel and coating, removes brake pad adhesive and sequestered metal brake dust safely _- http://www.frost.co.uk/_


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

£11 for 1L refill of p21s wheel gel @ your local porsche dealer


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

What is it branded as in Harley Davidson shops and how much is it from Seat dealers?


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Would anyone be interested in a group buy for the P21S red wheel gel?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

d6dph said:


> Where do you get this from? Anywhere local or is it mail order?


Link


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

If you get your wheels cleaned and sealed you should only ever need to use shampoo or at worst APC to clean them.

That's what I do anyway.

HTH

Cheers,

Steve


----------

